# WM News: New Taxes on Housekeeping



## rhonda (Jan 3, 2017)

Source: https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/news/housekeeping_tax.shtml 



			
				Worldmark The Club website said:
			
		

> *New Taxes on Housekeeping*
> 
> Effective January 1, 2017, occupancy tax will be assessed on housekeeping charges at several WorldMark resorts. If a reservation is confirmed that requires collection of a cash housekeeping charge, an assessed tax will be added to the housekeeping amount and will be calculated based on a percentage of the housekeeping cost. The percentages range from 8-17% and will vary by resort. Free housekeeping services will not be subject to this tax. As of January 1, housekeeping taxes will be collected in full at the time of booking at the impacted resorts.
> 
> ...


----------

